# Organic Nitrogen sources and moisture requirement?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Greendoc, @thegrassfactor, or anyone else who knows the biology behind this...

You hear organic fertilizer manufacturers claim their products don't need to be watered in to work, but I'm highly skeptical for two reasons.

1. Don't the microbes require a certain moisture level to work?

2. Isn't the method that grass uses to uptake nutrients from the soil basically reliant on evapotransporation...or at least flow of water from soil into the roots, and then through the plant? It would seem to me if this process were impeded at any point along the way due to lack of moisture, it wouldn't work right. As an extreme case, a dormant lawn probably uptakes nearly no Nitrogen, one would think. Grass doesn't grow without water!

Yes, no, sort of?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I believe they say it doesn't need to be watered in because it doesn't have urea or anything that can be lost via volatilization.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

stotea said:


> I believe they say it doesn't need to be watered in because it doesn't have urea or anything that can be lost via volatilization.


Or burn.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I believe the reasoning is the products will naturally break apart with morning dew and any other moisture. Once the product becomes moist other microbes will begin to digest it and move it along/Into the soil food web.

I am using this bases for organic products that is composed of soybean, alfalfa, corn...


----------

